# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BB5 Easy best Dongle تحديثات :  Infinity-Box BEST NK2 v1.03 - important information is inside

## mohamed73

*Infinity-Box BEST NK2 v1.03*  *ATTENTION: To use this software you should copy licence file license_xxxxxxxx.dat from /BEST/ folder to /BEST2/ folder* 
 - Nokia 8 line changes 
   New restore database for latest firmwares ( up to 439x version )
   Revised flashing core 
   Activated ability to mirror FW version to both partition and select one of them to boot 
   During Identify now shown A/B SW version info 
   Other repair features, specified for NK8 Line only, activated 
 - Other
   Fixed flashing issues for devices with different FlashIC sizes
   Flashing core revised
   More info shown during identify ( EDL/FB )
   Change FW naming during reading to SW version info ( factory-like format )
   Encryption state during identify revert back, since some models have NON-encrypted FileSystem
   Repair Security updated 
 Info:
 - Use Nokia Care Emergency drivers ( same as for Lumia/NXP )
 - Latest available firmwares with OLD sec upload to support ( Nokia 2, Nokia 8, Nokia 5 )
 - Nokia Android 8 (Oreo) changes : 
  > From January/February security patches EDL cables NOT work anymore on Nokia 5 and Nokia 6 !
  > Security workaround, used before For Nokia 2 and Nokia 8 NOT work with new BootLoader versions!
  > When new workaround will be finished, there is left for now just   TP ( with device disassembly ) or rare OTA bugs to force EDL/Downgrade   bootchain   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

